# Young Cat, Wiltshire/Somerset Border



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all

Cutting a very long story short I have ended up with a mid-long haired black and white young cat.

We are taking it to the vets this evening for a check over etc.

I have no worries keeping it but as money is tight and we already have 1 kitten if there is anyone who thinks they could offer them a forever home please contact me.

Thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Them.....as in young cat and kitten or are you keeping the kitten.
any photos would also be a great help.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Them.....as in young cat and kitten or are you keeping the kitten.
> any photos would also be a great help.


I said them as I dont know what sex it is ! It is just one cat, I will try and upload a picture and will provide some more info after we have seen the vets this evening


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh i see.... look forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi

Im hoping the picture has uploaded below. Sorry the picture isnt great, its the only one we have.

She is a 6 month old female, she has been wormed and de-flead. We do not know if she is neutered yet.

We are willing to keep her but if there is anybody who can provide her with a forever home then please pm me as it would take a lot of pressure off of us.

Thanks


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahhh looks like we are keeping her then...!


----------

